# FOUND in Essex - A STAFFY & A JACK RUSSELL!



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Found in Essex Wickford, running down the middle of the road 
A Staffy pedigree, white and brown/black patches, lovely girl looks well looked after, quite big nipples looks as those she could have possibly just hada litter? 

The Jack russell was white with some black on him, was Male, was trying to mate the staffy, but I seperated them.

Nearly got hit quite a few times, but luckily came when I called them, the staffy hada collar no details nothing on either of them, took them to Medivets who scanned for chips, nothing  

dog warden collected them and took them to basildon council poundm was told that after 7 days they would go to the RSPCA.

Im sure that these were not dumped, they were stinky (but normal dog stinky smell!!) But very very loving and happy, well looked after dogs and great weights, looks as though they possibly escaped a garden and were enjoying a run down the road!! 

I would have brought them back to mine and kept them until homes were found but couldnt be sure due to the cats, so had to hand them over. Please contact the vets/local pound and the RSPCA local for details, I have pics and video of them


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder if they could have come from people moving from Dale Farm?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I doubt it, that is another town, plus it was before all of that happened, put it on doglost aswell. There are gypsys/travellers near where I found them so could have been theres, such a shame seemed liked lovely dogs, called the vets today no one has come forward that they know of


----------

